# Medal.of.Honor.Warfighter.XBOX360-iMARS, XBLA and DLC



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2012)

Doom 3 BFG got an Asia region locked release in English language in *Doom_3_BFG_Edition_ASiA_XBOX360-SuperX360* so now everybody should be able to play in English if they so desire.<br/>
<br/>
DLC<br/>
*Borderlands_2_Captain_Scarlett_and_Her_Pirates_Booty_DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*<br/>
Not sure if this was doing the p2p rounds first but this is the first big borderlands 2 DLC, http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Captain_Scarlett_and_Her_Pirate%27s_Booty has more.<br/>
*Rock_Band-2012-10-16-DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE* for those following that sort of thing as well.<br/>
<br/>
XBLA<br/>
*Kinect_Intel_Discovered_iNTERNAL_READNFO_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*<br/>
Apparently it was going out free over Live so this is mainly here for completeness.<br/>
<br/>
*Serious_Sam_3-Before_First_Encounter_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*<br/>
Released about this time last year for the PC it is now on the 360 as an XBLA release. It is a modern sequel to Serious Sam (there was also a HD reskin of earlier titles) and apparently it more or less did what it set out to do.<br/>
<br/>
*Zombie_Driver_HD_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*<br/>
It has been kicking around for a few years on the PC but has now been ported to XBLA and pretty much everything else. The title is pretty indicative of the gameplay- you are a driver in a zombie filled city with various objectives depending upon the mission.<br/>
<br/>
*Medal.of.Honor.Warfighter.XBOX360-iMARS*<br/>
Region free it looks like, two discs<br/>
<br/>
This is the second in the new "modern" medal of honor franchise, the first had some fans but did not do so well overall as far as history remembering it will go. There is a limited edition with a few classes so expect DLC at some point.<br/>
<br/>
Medal of Honor: Warfighter is a First-Person Shooter featuring covert Tier 1 military operative combat. The game is a sequel to the 2010 release, Medal of Honor, which moved the long-running game series from its roots in WWII based gameplay, into modern warfare scenarios and true-to-life conflicts. The single-player campaign features mission play involving returning characters "Mother," "Preacher," "Voodoo" and others in operations after their service in Afghanistan. Multiplayer modes include 2-20 player support in which players have the ability to play as one of 13 real special ops units, from 10 countries.<br/>
<br/>
Continue the Mission Around the World<br/>
<br/>
Written by active US Tier 1 Operators while deployed overseas and inspired by real world threats, Medal of Honor: Warfighter delivers an aggressive, gritty, and authentic experience that puts gamers in the boots of today's most precise and disciplined warrior. The game is an up close and personal look at today's battlefield and the fight against the ongoing global terror threat. <br/>
<br/>
<br/>
In the single player campaign, Medal of Honor: Warfighter tells the story of US Tier 1 Operator, call sign "Preacher" as he returns home from overseas only to find his family torn apart from years of deployment. Trying to pick up the pieces to salvage what remains of his marriage, Preacher is reminded of what he’s fighting for - family. But when an extremely deadly explosive (PETN) penetrates civilian borders and his two worlds collide, Preacher and his fellow teammates are sent on missions to real world incursions to solve the problem. They take the fight to the enemy and do whatever it takes to protect their loved ones from harm.<br/>
Multiplayer - Who Will You Fight For?<br/>
<br/>
The international hotspots, and Tier 1 operations of the Medal of Honor: Warfighter single player campaign is ratcheted up even further in the game's multiplayer experience. Here players from around the country and world, band together and play as members of one of several, real-life, elite Tier-1 fighting forces from around the globe, bringing a whole new meaning to all-inclusive nature of the Xbox LIVE service. The factions available and their corresponding nationalities include:<br/>
<br/>
SASR - Australia<br/>
JTF2 - Canada<br/>
KSK - Germany<br/>
FSK and HJK - Norway<br/>
GROM - Poland<br/>
Spetsnaz - Russia<br/>
UDT/SEALs - South Korea<br/>
SSG/SIG - Sweden<br/>
SAS - United Kingdom<br/>
Seals, SFOD-D, and OGA (CIA SAD/SOG) - United States<br/>
<br/>
Key Game Features<br/>
<br/>
Dotted Line to Real World Events - From rescuing hostages in Abu Sayyaf's Basilan, Philippines stronghold to assaulting Al-Shabaab's "Pirate Town" on the Somali Coast, gamers step into the boots of Tier 1 Operators as they hunt down the global threat of PETN. Medal of Honor: Warfighter is the only game that gives players a view into these real world events and lets them experience the action as it might have unfolded.<br/>
The Power of Frostbite 2 - Leveraging the power of the groundbreaking Frostbite 2 engine, Medal of Honor: Warfighter delivers incredible video and audio fidelity to enhance the intensity of the battle and deliver this year's most authentic war experience.<br/>
War is Personal for the Entire Family - Medal of Honor: Warfighter goes beyond the battlefield and reveals the heartbreaking side of war, told through the eyes of military families. With a story written by Operators from this community, Medal of Honor: Warfighter unveils intimate insights into the sacrifices of the warriors on the ground - and their families.<br/>
One Studio, One Vision - Developed by Danger Close Games in Los Angeles, California, Medal of Honor: Warfighter sees the return of key development leads who helped reboot the multi-platinum hit in 2010. The core team is bolstered by industry veterans who hail from DICE, Treyarch and more. Together, this team is united behind a single vision for the game - authenticity, respect and honor for today's warfighters, with real emotion, real threats and a game designed to highlight the extraordinary nature of the material.<br/>
National Pride Online with Global Tier 1 - Internationally, allied military forces also possess their own elite units with similar capabilities. With Medal of Honor: Warfighter gamers can represent their nation's Tier 1 Operators on the global battlefield. For the first time, the Medal of Honor brand introduces multinational Tier 1 blue-vs-blue team play where the world's best of the best warriors go head-to-head in combat. The game features 13 different Tier 1 units from a variety of nations including the British SAS, Australian SASR, German KSK and Polish GROM.<br/>
<br/>
<br/>
*Video*For a game that is technically not released yet there are many videos<br/>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKquEV8xYlM <br/>


*Boxart*<br/>






<br/>


<style type="text/css">

pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }

<base target="_new">

</style>

*NFO*<br/>

<pre>                            
░ 
░     ░  
░   ░░       ░
░      ░░   ░░        ░       
░      ░░ SUN░░    ░░        
░░    ▒ ▓ ░░▒ ░░  ░░  ░      
░░  ▄▄█▄▄▄▄████▄░░░░         ░                               
▄▄▀      ░       ░░░  ▐█▀▀▀▀    ██ ░░░░      ░░          ▀▄▄                   
█        ░       ░░░░  ▐█  █  █▄ ██  ▒░░░    ░░              █                  
██          ░     ░▓░▒   ▐█▄█▀  ▀█▄█▌  ░░░░░ ░ ▒░░      ░       ██                
▄██           ░░   ░░░░░░  ▐█        █▌   ░░░░    ░░░░     ░▒      ██▄ 
░██           ░░░    ▒░░░░░ ▐█  ▄▄▄▄  █▌░░░░░░▒░ ░  ▒░░░     ░░      ██▒ 
██▓         ░░░▒    ░░░▓░░░ ▐█ ▐▌░ ▐▌ █▌░░░░▓░░░  ░ ░░▓░░   ▓░░      ▓██   
▐███▄       ░▓░░░░   ░░░░░▒  ██▄▐▌ ░▐▌▄██ ▒░░░░░    ░░░░░░░░░░░       ███▌ 
▓████     ░░▒▓█▄   ░▓██░░  ░ ░█▐▌▒ ▐▌█░ ░███▓░  ░ ░░░░░▒ ▒░░▄▓      ████   
▓████ ▓  ░█████▓   ████  ▓██▒░█▌▒▒▐█░▒███████    ░▒█▓░░▓████    ▄▄███▓ 
▒████  ▓█▓██████  █████ ████▒░▀██▀░▒█████████  ░████░▓███▀   ▄█████▓  
███▓    ▄██████ ███████████▒░░░░▒███▓██████▓ ░████▓███▓  ▒██████▓░
░░▒    ████████████████████▓░░▓███▓  ██████ ▒███████▓  ████░ ▓█ 
▓███    █████▓███████▓██████░░░▒███   ░█████ ░██████  ░█████
████▓   █████░ ██████░▓█████▒  ░███   ░█████ ▓█████   ░████▓ 
▓████░  █████░  █████░ ▓████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████   ░█████▒▓█                   
█████░  █████░  █████░  ████▒  ░██████░█████ ░█████    ▀████▒██▓█                 
█████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░████▓ ░█████ ░█████     ░███ █████                  
█████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████       █   ████                  
▓█ █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▓  ░███   ░█████ ░█████    █     ████▓                  
██▓▓   ██████▓ █████░  █████░  ████░  ▒███   ▓█████ ░██████  █    ▒█████ ██                
█       ░█████  ██████  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████▓██  ░██████▀    ██            
▓▓▓ ░███  ██████  ▓█████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████  ███████░ ░█████▒  ▓▓▓   ██          
▓▓     ░█   ░████   ██████▓  ████░  ░███▓  ░████░   █████░  █ ██░       ▓▓             
▓             ░██    ░███▓    ████░  ▓████  ░███░     ███░  ░  █░          ▓            
▓               ░█     ░██     ░███░  ░███▓█  ░██       █░      ░            ▓           
▓           ▒▒          ░█      ███░  ░███░    █░       ░      ▒             ▓           
▓            ▒▒▒        ░      ░██░  ░██░     ░            ▒▒▒             ▓            
▓▓             ▒▒▒             ░█░  ░█░                ▒▒▒   ▒▒▓▓█      ▓▓             
▓▓▓             ▒▒▒▒▒         ░    ░            ▒▒▒▒▒    ▒░░▓▒▒▓▓█ ▓▓▓         
▓▓▓               ▒▒▒▒▒▒             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒        ░░▒▒░▒▓▒▓▓▓            
▓▓▓▓                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  u are here -> ░▒░Earth▒▓█            
▄▓▓▓▓▒░ ▓▓▓▓                                          ░░▒░▓▒░▒▓▓█            
▒▒   ▄█▒▓█▒░▓░▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░░▒▓░▓▓▓█        ▒              
▀▒▒▒█▓█▒▒█░█▓░▒░▓         ▓▓▒                    ▓▓▓           ░░▓▒▓▀     ▓▒▒▒               
▄█▒▒▒▓▓▒░▓░░░░▒▓░░░░░░░░   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                      ▓▒▒▒                  
▓█▒▓█▒▒█░█▒▒▒░▓▒       ░░░░░░░░░                                  ▒▒▒▒                     
▓▓███▓Mars░░▒░▓▒█ <- we are here░░░░░                         ▒▒▒▒                         
▓█▓█▀▓▓▒▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒                     ░░░░               ▒▒▒▒▒▒                             
▓███▓▒░░░▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                    ░░░░     ▓▒▓█████▒                       
██▓█▒▓▓░▒░▒▓       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒      ░░░▒▓▓█▓█░░▓▓▓███                     
██▒▒▒▒░▒▒░                         ▓▓▓▓▓   ░░▓█▓█▓██▓▒▓▓█▓██                   
▀▓▓█▓▒                           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓░▒▓░▓░▒██▒▒███                  
▓▓▓   ▓▒▒▒░░▒░▒▒░▒░▒▒▓█▒▒▒▒█▓                
▀▄▄                                  ▓▓▓▓ ▓░▒░█▒░░█▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█████▓               
▓▓▓  ▀████▄    iMARS PROUDLY PRESENT      ▓▒▓▓░▒░▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▓█▒█▓        ▓▓     
▓▓▓██░████▄                             ▓▓▓▓▓░▒▓▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█▓█▓   ▓▓▓▓▓       
██░░█████▄                            ▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▓▓▒█▓▓▓▓            
██░░██████▄▓▓                         ▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒░▒░▒▓█▓▒▓▒▒▓▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓            
▓██░░███████▄▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓███▓    ▓▓            
▓██░░░███████▄                         ▓░▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▒▀  ▓▓           
▓███░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                  ▒░░░▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓   ▒░▀▓▓           
▓▓██░░░███████▓▒▒▒▒▒▓█                 █▒░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓            
▓▓███████████▓▓▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░            
▓███████████▓▓▒▒█                      ▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓            ░            
▓▓██▓███████▓▓▓                                             ░           
▓▒▓▓██████████▄                                             ░           
▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓██▓▓▓█▄                                            ░           
▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓██▓                                           ░         
███▒▒▒█  ▓████▀▒▒▒                                          ░         
████      ▓█  ▀▀▒▒▒▒                                     ░          
▀▀▒▒▒▒                               ░░           
▀▀▒▒▒▒▒                       ░░░▀            
▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒          ░░░░░                
█▓░                                             ▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░ ▒▀▀       ░▓█       
██▓▒░                                                                  ░▒▓██       
▐█▀▀▀▀──────┐───────────────────............───────────────────┌──────▀▀▀▀█▌  
█▌      ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀    ......::| Game Summary |::......    ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄      ▐█  
█───────────└───────────────:|. ──────────── .|:───────────────┘───────────█  
█                                                                          █  
▌                                                                          ▐  
Title.............:    Medal of Honor: Warfighter                       
Retail Date.......:    23/10/12                              
Platform..........:    XBOX360                                     
Region............:    RF                                           
Genre.............:    Shooter                                

▄                                                                          ▄  
▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
██▓▒░░──────┐────────────────..................────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀   ......::| Ripper's Notes |::......   ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
█▌──────────└────────────:|. ────────────────── .|:────────────┘──────────▐█  
█                                                                          █  
▌                                                                          ▐  
XGD3 game
DiSC 1 is Multi Player
DiSC 2 is single player			 
enjoy! 
TRUST YOURSELF! 


▄                                                                          ▄  
▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Group News |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
█▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
█                                                                          █  
▌                                                                          ▐  

Wanna join our group?                                         

We Need:                                                   
- Supplier who can bring NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES 
- If you like the game, buy it! We did.
▄                                                                          ▄  
▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Greetings  |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
█▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
█                                                                          █  
▌                                                                          ▐  

DAGGER - SPARKS - RELOADED

▐▄                           ...: Contacts :...                           ▄▌  
█▄                   ─────────|.──────────.|─────────                   ▄█   
░ ███▄                     mail @ find us on irc                      ▄███ ░  
▒░ █▓████▓▄    ▄           ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄           ▄    ▄▓████▓█ ░▒  
▓▒░ █▓▒██████▄███▓▄     ░▄█▀▓   Nfo by:  K4R   ▓▀█▄░     ▄▓███▄██████▒▓█ ░▒▓  
█▓▒ ▐█▒░██▀ ▄█▀▀█████▄ ▄██▄░▄▄▄░▄▄ -*--*- ▄▄░▄▄▄░▄██▄ ▄█████▀▀█▄ ▀██░▒█▌ ▒▓█  
▐█▓▄ █▓▒░█ ▀█▌░▒▐██████████████▒▓██ 2008 ██▓▒██████████████▌▒░▐█▀ █░▒▓█ ▄▓█▌  
███ ▀█▓▒░█▄▀█▄▄████▓▀▀▀▀▓███░▒▓█▌██▀  ▀██▐█▓▒░███▓▀▀▀▀▓████▄▄█▀▄█░▒▓█▀ ███   
▀▄░▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀   ▄░░▄   ▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄░▄▀    
▀                                ▀▀                                ▀      </pre>


----------

